# Stainless steel



## Chumbawamba (Aug 4, 2010)

I scored a really nice stainless steel basin and straining basket combo at the local electronics swap meet this past weekend. It's about two feet long by a foot wide and maybe 4" deep. The straining basket fits nicely within those dimensions and has handles on either side for easy setting/lifting into/outof the basin.

I was thinking this would be perfect for doing AP on PCB gold fingers. I could probably process 20lbs of fingers at once.

The primary question is: how well does SS hold up in an AP environment? I imagine much of my answer will depend on the quality/type of stainless that the bin is made out of. It's not magnetic at all, which is a good sign.

Thoughts?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 4, 2010)

Stainless will not stand up to an AR or AP environment, this is the reason I painted the SS drum on my centrifugal filter with Polyurethane paint..


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, Gustavus.

I only paid $10 for it, and I can always figure out some other use for it.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 4, 2010)

A solution that I like a lot is to cut and solder Polyurethane sheet in the shape of the SS device. Something like this drawing:

You get the structural properties of Steel and the chemical resistance to acids of Polyurethane. Cheaper than glass too. You could even cover it on the outside too, but probably paint on the outside would do.

edit: PVC will do too.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 4, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> Thanks, Gustavus.
> 
> I only paid $10 for it, and I can always figure out some other use for it.


Stainless (300 series---non-magnetic) makes a wonderful silver parting cell.

Harold


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmmm, actually, yes, this would make a really nice silver parting cell. Good idea, Harold


----------

